# My 11 Yr Old GSD/Mix and a new Pup...Good idea or not?



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello,

I have an 11 year old Shepherd Mix (Casey) who I adopted when she was 6 weeks old, from the local shelter. At the time, I had a 4 year old GSD who was an excellent mentor for her (Shadow). Shadow passed away last year (at 14 years old) and now Casey has been without her companion ever since. I am planning on getting a new puppy this spring and wonder if this is going to be a traumic experience for Casey or if she may actually welcome a new companion in her life. She still has a lot of "puppy" and "play" in her that sometimes I forget just how old she is . 

Has anyone been in this situation that could maybe provide some recommendations? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I feel it all depends on your 11 year old and how she is towards other dogs and puppies. It could become her baby or she might want it gone it all depends on her personality I feel.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

ZAYDA said:


> I feel it all depends on your 11 year old and how she is towards other dogs and puppies. QUOTE]
> 
> You've got a great advantage cause you've lived with your 11 year old for all these years so should know EXACTLY how she behaves around new dogs and puppies! That's one of the many advantages in doing all the hard 'work' for years to get a well socialized dog. We then know (or not :wild: ) how our dog does generally with other dogs/pups.
> 
> ...


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Excellent advice!!! Is there anything I could start doing now, to let her know my intensions of adding a new family member? Bringing in new dishes, toys, crate, etc...I don't just want to spring it on her.


P.S. - I'm at work and can't watch the video's, but will take a look once I get home  Thanks!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Bringing in new toys and leashes won't tell her you're getting another dog. What you can do, if you already have your puppy picked out, is bring home a towel with the little one's scent on it.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

The "towel" is a great idea and makes perfect sense! Thank you...and please excuse my ignorance, I haven't had a puppy in 11 years...hope I remember how to do this! Haha


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would see how she does with puppies first. If I were you (having been through this recently with my now deceased rottie mix, Chama) I would consider adopting a dog who's a little older and calmer.


----------

